# Peanuts!!!



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOw I have never heard of that!!! i wonder if it is really true! :shock: :?


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't find any reputable sites that note that peanuts aren't digestible by horses, however to be on the safe side it would be a good idea to feed no more than a few at a time. 

Peanuts can also contain the same toxin found in moldy corn that is so dangerous to horses.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm i havnt even thought of feeding my horse peanuts :? 
I know it can be bad for humans, if you dont chew them really well or something...atleast thats what my nanna use to say lol :lol:


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never heard of that...I don't usally bring peanuts out to the barn, though, so I never really thought of that.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't ever thought of giving Blu peanuts either but it made me really think. lol.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never heard of horses being given peanuts either! It's interesting!


----------

